# Decided this is time,



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

My daughter is 21weeks and iv been on & off with myself considering trying for another but finally made up my mind we are going to start trying again, get the implant took out as tbh it's no use anyway it's stopping me lose weight been a awful crab it person since having it in and my periods have now came back, lighter yes, but back .. I think we are going to see how things go I'm not going to get worked up if I'm not pregnant so quickly as took 5 years to have my daughter, is anybody going through same thing I'm scared it take so long again xx


----------

